# Seasoning burrs in a commercial environment



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey all,

I will be looking to change the burrs on one of my Anfim super caimano barista's in the coming weeks.

I should hopefully be able to get a load of stale beans from a couple of roasters, but was wondering what is everyones suggestions for throughput? (I was thinking at least 20KG) and whether I should look to do this over a week with fresh stuff being used in the day and checking as I go, or if i should just power through one weekend afternoon and do the full 20kg over several hours.

Whats everyones experience with seasoning in a commercial environment?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I would say 5 kilos should suffice


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

5 kilos in my opinion. Hard, titan coated burrs needs 10kg, ordinary stainless steel burrs 5kg.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Gotta be honest, the amount of Ti M1 burrs I've run in, I really struggle to taste a difference. The most noticeable thing you'll find is that your EY becomes less erratic. By about .3%.

With a set of stainless, just chuck em on the morning of your busiest day and (I'm only assuming a 4kg+ day volume) they'll be bang on point by the end of the day.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

5 to 10 kilos but start off with the burrs on very coarse and run half a kilo through, then tighten up a little and so on, until you get near where you want to be. Don't just guess at the sweet spot and run all the beans through at that setting


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just use the grinder as you normally would and don't worry about it....


----------

